# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  سوال : آیا در شیر پوینت می توانید مقدار یک فیلد از لیست را فیلتر کرد و در یک فیلد مجزا بر روی صفحه..

## mohsenashkboos

من یک لیست ناهار دارم میخوام در صفحه داشبورد کاربرم بر حسب تاریخ روز فقط نوع غذا را نمایش دهم چه باید بکنم؟!؟؟!!؟

----------


## BandeKHoda

صفحه داشبورد از چه نوعیه؟؟
من برای صفحه ناهار شرکت یک custom page ASP نوشتم

----------


## mohsenashkboos

> صفحه داشبورد از چه نوعیه؟؟
> من برای صفحه ناهار شرکت یک custom page ASP نوشتم


 ممنون فیلترینگ رو تو SP designer زدم.
الان مشکل جدیدی دارم میخوام بین لیستهام relation وجود داشته باشه و به عنوان مثال : لیستی به نام موارد انضباطی دارم که فیلدهاش : 
                                                مورد انضباطی،امتیاز منفی 
هستش و لیست دیگه ای به نام سوابق  انضباطی دانش آموزان داریم که فیلدهاش : 
                                              نام دانش آموز،نوع مورد انظباطی،امتیاز منفی
توجه داشته باشید که مورد انظباطی و امتیاز منفی از لیستی دیگر خوانده می شود.حال من میخوام در فرم درج سوابق انضباطی دانش آموز به محض انتخاب مورد انظباطی امتیاز منفی آن مورد نیز به صورت اتوماتیک به این لیست اضافه شود.چیکار باید بکنم؟

----------


## BandeKHoda

شبیه همون کار قبلیه
از هردو لیست query بگیر که اطلاعات رو دریافت کنه، بعد فیلتر امتیاز منفی رو روی مورد انضباطی قرار بده
این باید در هنگام تغییر مورد انظباطی اعمال بشه

----------

